# GTS Tuning Nightmare



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

So I bought a tune from GTS over 2 weeks ago, it was shipped to the wrong address and sent back to GTS themselves. For the past week and a half I have been calling and emailing them constantly and I have gotten ZERO replies. Finally I myself sorted the shipping situation out after it had been sitting at the Delaware post office where they're based out of I guess for 4 days. I never got a link or anything to download my tune and all I was sent was an OBDII to USB cable and a sticker. I need help. I have never spoken to somebody on the phone and emails completely stopped after I made payment. I don't understand how a small group with such good reviews can do this. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

When/if he answers, he'll say he's suffering from depression and can't fill your order. If you go to the 1.8T forum, this isn't a new theme. I got my money back on a GTT turbo with software luckily, because no matter how good he can eventually get your software to be, I'm not willing to deal with the piss poor response time, if you get a response at all. He can tune our complicated ECU's, but he has no idea how to run a business. Hopefully you paid by credit card and can file a charge dispute (check the time window your CC/bank allows on that). The day after I filed a claim, he refunded my money. Good luck.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I used to work as a loan officer, and the dispute process is fairly simple and straightforward. You'll have to show that you've asked for your money back from the seller before they'll file the dispute, but they usually give you conditional credit after a few days and take care of getting the money back without having to do anything else.


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Alright. Thanks guys, now I need to find a new tuner I guess :thumbdown: I liked Gonzo cause i got 2step and 300ft/tq for a really good price. Too good to be true I guess :facepalm:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your troubles Badger. As with any company there will be good experiences and not so good ones regardless the size. For what it's worth my experience was very different and post purchase support was excellent, including help diagnosing a hardware issue when I swapped to wideband ( install error on my end). I hope things works out for you and you get the TT back in action soon


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Exactly why I'm so frustrated. I've heard so many good things but I have looked into recent stuff and it seems like GTS is slowly going down. People on his FB page are also complaining.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

I recently got my gf's GTI gonzotuned through a local installer and was a fairly straightforward process. They had to scan the obd2 port to license the ecu or something to that effect and then after a short wait the car was flashed. I have two programs now which I wasn't even expecting, stock and 93. I'm happy with the results, sucks to hear that not everyone's is the same.


----------



## mk4321 (Nov 14, 2010)

Badger,

I'm one of the other complaints on FB and I've filed a complaint with the BBB too. I paid him nearly 3 months ago now and still don't have a base tune.


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

*Update*

He finally got back to me, I basically have my tune but the software does have a couple bugs so it still isnt uploaded, the fact I have it all though is giving me a decent amount of hope


----------



## mk4321 (Nov 14, 2010)

Glad to see he is willing to follow up with at least one customer. I've yet to hear back, he has deleted my FB complaint (along with yours) and blocked me from making comments. 3 months after paying him I still don't have a base tune...


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

I still don't have a tune either way though lol, 2 months for me. He's been decently helpful but now it's my fault.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Gonzo may have good tuning ability (according to some) but it is clear that the kid has very little business acumen which will surely be the downfall of his "company".

Why should anyone wait more than a week to get their tune? It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Darrins12v (Apr 10, 2017)

I know I'm reviving an old thread.... But I just purchased a gts stage 1 tune with immo defeat and all I got in the mail was a obd2 to USB cable and software license. I downloaded the software but I don't see anywhere to actually upload the tune. Help? 

Sent from my Z988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alcrerion (Feb 16, 2012)

Darrins12v said:


> I know I'm reviving an old thread.... But I just purchased a gts stage 1 tune with immo defeat and all I got in the mail was a obd2 to USB cable and software license. I downloaded the software but I don't see anywhere to actually upload the tune. Help?
> 
> Sent from my Z988 using Tapatalk


After that you need to email him and within the next 6 months hopefully you'll be emailed back that your tune is on his server. From there you should be able to simply connect to your vehicle via that dongle he sent you and flash your car.

Unfortunately I've been trying to contact him for over a year with no luck.


----------



## Darrins12v (Apr 10, 2017)

Alcrerion said:


> After that you need to email him and within the next 6 months hopefully you'll be emailed back that your tune is on his server. From there you should be able to simply connect to your vehicle via that dongle he sent you and flash your car.
> 
> Unfortunately I've been trying to contact him for over a year with no luck.


Get ahold of him on facebook. I got an answer back. It took a polite message and then a message talking about returning a cable I already own for my money back to get answers but I'm back on track again. I work nights so hopefully tomorrow it'll be tuned! 

Sent from my Z988 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Alcrerion said:


> After that you need to email him and within the next 6 months hopefully you'll be emailed back that your tune is on his server. From there you should be able to simply connect to your vehicle via that dongle he sent you and flash your car.
> 
> Unfortunately I've been trying to contact him for over a year with no luck.


Glad I'm not the only one. Finally just gave up and cut my losses.



Darrins12v said:


> Get ahold of him on facebook. I got an answer back. It took a polite message and then a message talking about returning a cable I already own for my money back to get answers but I'm back on track again. I work nights so hopefully tomorrow it'll be tuned!
> 
> Sent from my Z988 using Tapatalk


Funny thing about the service industry is that it shouldn't require someone sending threatening messages to receive a service they've paid for. If that is the business model that an individual uses, I'd rather not continue to contribute to their failing business. I hope it pans out for you though.


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

Maybe it is because I am in the Detroit area and there are lots of shops around me but a quick search on CL will pull up several shops around here that will tune the VWs and Audi for $250 and I have asked a few people and they seem to do a decent job. I personally know one person with an Allroad 2.7t that runs one of these tunes and it pulls really hard but they also have tunes for the 1.8ts etc.. Both the shops that I am referring to advertise on Facebook and offer hybrid turbos as well.


----------



## Darrins12v (Apr 10, 2017)

Well I have to say I feel like a jerk for complaining. Guy totally came through and worked with me while I had horrible laptop troubles. Couldn't get a extension cord out there and it died once. Hotspotting the laptop in the middle of a field with my phone lol get ahold of him on facebook if you have troubles. Pretty happy so far. 

Sent from my Z988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Since I made this post over 2 years ago he has completely changed his service and he really does try to help you out. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nnik (May 24, 2011)

*i had excellent service the first time around*

another two years have passed and i'm buying another tune. first was for a 2000 golf, the second will be for a 2001 Beetle...... a little bit down the road (no later than next spring) i have a 2004 A4 that needs the same. gotta Love those 1.8t's

I live in a town basically reserved for ******** with fast diesel 1 tons, my little heard generally keeps them polite. But for that i need to get the tune up and the car dialed in before the snow flies......and here that can be early.

Anyone have any idea what the service level is at this time around? Anyone buy a tune lately.

thanks for positive comments at the end.


----------



## 0h4ttquattro (Aug 19, 2019)

I can't believe people would even consider going with him after reading this and all the other stories like this? What's the benefit? I tried to contact him then did more research and there's a lot of stories like this. 

The customer service is amazing at Malone. I recently got a stage II from Uni and a Malone stage 1.5. I was having issues with my ecm I was trying to flash myself and I said screw it and went with uni dealer two hours away that's the only reason I have two tunes and two ecms. I will sell the uni with the stage II immo defeated ecu on ebay/here probably. Their customer service is horrible but supposedly their tunes are good. 


I'd honestly rather have a tune that is tailored to my vehicle via data logging anyway.


----------



## nnik (May 24, 2011)

0h4ttquattro said:


> I can't believe people would even consider going with him after reading this and all the other stories like this? What's the benefit? I tried to contact him then did more research and there's a lot of stories like this.
> 
> The customer service is amazing at Malone. I recently got a stage II from Uni and a Malone stage 1.5. I was having issues with my ecm I was trying to flash myself and I said screw it and went with uni dealer two hours away that's the only reason I have two tunes and two ecms. I will sell the uni with the stage II immo defeated ecu on ebay/here probably. Their customer service is horrible but supposedly their tunes are good.
> 
> ...


 I had great service first time around and was very happy with the results....going to give him some slack for that


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

WOW, with so many budget friendly and super dialed in tunes for the 1.8t why would anyone play this game? lets be real this isn't voodoo these days...... is the 1.8t becoming the updated CIS?....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2016)

Appreciate it  We're still kicking, don't plan on going anywhere and tune some setups that aren't listed on our site. It's the oddball builds and custom swaps that get us out of bed in the morning. [email protected] is usually the best way to get ahold of us.


----------



## fopeano (Mar 3, 2002)

This thread is a good few years of information based on empirical evidence. I'm still looking for a tune for my Mk4 Jetta. I emailed Malone last night, and I'm hoping to get thoughtful answers. Every time I email questions to any aftermarket parts company, I always get the shortest possible single sentence reply that generally dodges the question. My expectations for any customer service like this have become so low, I dread every interaction. 

I've honestly saved so much money over the years by being ready to pull the trigger on something I have a question on, and then I just abort the operation when the initial customer service is predictably terrible. I cannot understand why it's so hard to get a straight answer to a clear question. One of my best friends has a wiring harness business and doesn't get it either, and he's heard every story I've had.


----------



## Treyw (8 mo ago)

Badgerfetus said:


> Alright. Thanks guys, now I need to find a new tuner I guess 👎 I liked Gonzo cause i got 2step and 300ft/tq for a really good price. Too good to be true I guess 🤦


How do I activate the 2 step


----------

